# Woods Bush Hog problem - Please Help!



## danam404 (May 6, 2012)

I was mowing my property today and for the first time had an issue with my bush hog. Heard a boom and looked back, the drive line had become disconnected from the PTO on my Ford NAA.

Now, I inherited the tractor and mower when i bought the house, and have always left it hooked up... Tough to find any information on this older cutter online, but I think I lost the lock collar?? Is that correct? [PLEASE SEE PHOTOS]

Are they tough to find? I have several woods dealers in my area but I dont know if this is common part to stock or if Ill have to special order it...

Is it a quick job to put a new one on? Im a weekend warior mechanic, do all my own vehicle, motorcycles, and the tractor... but like I said I've never messed with the mower.

Also, does anyone have a pdf manual for this unit? Woods no longer has them for download on their website.

Thanks all, appreciate any info you could provide.. hoping I can get this part locally so I can finish up monday.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The shiny gold colored part between the U-joint and the PTO on the tractor is an adapter. It was put on either because the PTO wasn't long enough for the unit or because the splines were different (some early tractors didn't meet the PTO standards, but I think your Ford should be standard). You can remove that adapter from the PTO shaft by pushing the button on the U-Joint Yolk and sliding it out of the end of the shaft. Then, head over to your local farm supply store or implement dealer and pick one up. It should be an easy fix, assuming nothing else broke in the system.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

This is an old thread, I know... 

But I believe the gold part is not an adapter, but an overrunning clutch (commonly called na "ORC") This is typically installed on tractors without a live PTO to stop the inertia of the implement from driving the tractor forward when the clutch is pushed in. Technically it is not *required*, but is a good safety feature. Anyone not familiar with why this is there could be in for a rude (and potentially dangerous) surprise if they operate the mower without this in place!


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

herdsman said:


> This is an old thread, I know...
> 
> But I believe the gold part is not an adapter, but an overrunning clutch (commonly called na "ORC") This is typically installed on tractors without a live PTO to stop the inertia of the implement from driving the tractor forward when the clutch is pushed in. Technically it is not *required*, but is a good safety feature. Anyone not familiar with why this is there could be in for a rude (and potentially dangerous) surprise if they operate the mower without this in place!


Right on the money and if it is this part you seek any tractor supply carries these over run clutched back in the pto shaft section I have one on my AC they work great.


----------

